# I have Geico, and also Uber's insurance. Geico told me that if I have a wreck while ridesharing, Geico pays first, then Uber. True?



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Had a long talk with my Geico rep, when I signed up for their "Commercial Policy' which is the only policy they will insure an Uber etc. driver during ridesharing. No, don't bother asking about Geico "Commercial" policy, the deed is done.

I asked the Geico rep, if I have a wreck while ridesharing, who pays first? Geico or Uber's insurer? He replied that Geico did. I pointed out the new Uber addendum that just came out on March 1, 2019. The addendum says that:

(a) When I've got the app on and am advertising for riders, but I haven't been matched up with one yet, Uber "maintains primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of...". That's an exact quote of the language Uber sent me for the state of California on March 1. Their word "primary" means that Uber pays first, up to the limit of the Uber policy, right? And if more is needed, then Geico picks up the remaining slack to the limit of the Geico policy, doesn't it? If so, that's the opposite of what the Geico rep told me.

(b) When I have an Uber rider in my car and have a wreck, Uber "maintains primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of...". Again, doesn't the word "primary" mean that Uber's insurer pays first and Geico picks up the slack if any is needed?

I questioned the Geico rep closely on these points, he was smart and understood exactly what I meant. But he kept on saying that Geico would definitely pay first, up to the limits of Geico's policy with me, and Uber would only pay if there were more hospital bills that could be covered within the limits of my Geico policy. When I pointed out to him that I was quoting the exact language of the Uber addendum, the best he could do was say that he didn't know for himself, if that's officially what the Uber insurance policy says.

I guess my question is, to whom at Uber (or Uber's insurer) do I speak, to get a clear answer to this? Or, where can I find a link online to the text of Uber's current policy, to see if it also contains the word "Primary" etc.?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The whole point of getting a rideshare endorsement/commercial policy is to ensure that you're not violating the terms of your policy you agreed with your insurance provider. Let the insurance adjusters figure out the mess, as long as you're covered.

I have Geico as well, and they will pay for every phase of ridesharing. They'll also cover me regardless of on app and off app accidents. That much I know. Uber's 1 million dollar policy will come into play if there are injuries to riders.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> The whole point of getting a rideshare endorsement/commercial policy is to ensure that you're not violating the terms of your policy you agreed with your insurance provider. Let the insurance adjusters figure out the mess, as long as you're covered.
> 
> I have Geico as well, and they will pay for every phase of ridesharing. They'll also cover me regardless of on app and off app accidents. That much I know. Uber's 1 million dollar policy will come into play if there are injuries to riders.


Yep, I agree. That was also my purpose in signing up for Geico's Commercial policy: Now I am covered for Uber, non-Uber, everything.

I'm just wondering: If in fact Uber pays first (as this new addendum seems to say), then for nearly all "ordinary" accidents, the limits in the Uber policy almost never get exceeded... and Geico won't have to pay out a dime. So why do Geico Commercial policies cost significantly more than the ordinary Personal Policy I had with them before I joined Uber?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Hornplayer said:


> I'm just wondering: If in fact Uber pays first (as this new addendum seems to say), then for nearly all "ordinary" accidents, the limits in the Uber policy almost never get exceeded... and Geico won't have to pay out a dime. So why do Geico Commercial policies cost significantly more than the ordinary Personal Policy I had with them before I joined Uber?


I wouldn't necessarily say they won't have to pay out a dime. They're still taking that risk when they insure you.

As far as why it costs more than a personal policy, you guessed it, more risk. You're several times more likely to file a claim doing rideshare than other personal driving. More risk = Higher premiums.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

As I asked earlier, anybody know where I can find the actual text of the current insurance policy Uber insures us under? Inlcuding what the March 1 Uber addendum says?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Hornplayer said:


> As I asked earlier, anybody know where I can find the actual text of the current insurance policy Uber insures us under? Inlcuding what the March 1 Uber addendum says?


Driver dashboard.

You got some digging to do.

P.S. A shorter version of it can also be found in your app if you tap on your profile picture and scroll down.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanx, I'll check!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

It is beneficial to drivers thar Geico pays first. That way we don't have to fight with Uber's insurance company ourselves. That becomes Geico's job.

Also on the plus side is repairs can be started quicker and the car is back on the road faster.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

What kind of commercial policy did you get? Are you driving Black or SUV?

If you're driving X or XL, and you have a _true_ commercial policy, you're probably paying way too much. It sounds like a policy for limo drivers, not for X or XL.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

What he is saying is true. Commercial policies are far different than rideshare endorsements, that is why they are so much more expensive. The good part of a Commercial policy is you have no worries, you are covered regardless of what happens.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I had an accident and James River is taking care of everything. My car is totaled and they are taking possession tomorrow and then they will call me with the settlement number. You do have to send in your declaration page and they match your collision. If you just have liability then you get nothing for your car.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> What kind of commercial policy did you get? Are you driving Black or SUV?
> 
> If you're driving X or XL, and you have a _true_ commercial policy, you're probably paying way too much. It sounds like a policy for limo drivers, not for X or XL.


I had a GEICO rideshare policy when I first started. It was basically a commercial policy. No other carriers offered anything.

Erie got one last year. I now pay less for two cars, one with a rideshare policy, than I did just for the GEICO policy.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

At least with commercial insurance you're covered even if you take a cash trip


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> At least with commercial insurance you're covered even if you take a cash trip


Only if you also have the correct DL endorsement and commercial plates on the car, in most states, I believe.


----------

